# Something you guys should enjoy



## Conker (Dec 16, 2009)

Assuming this isn't deemed "OLD FAGGOT" or hasn't been posted yet,

http://www.cracked.com/article/241_5-animals-that-can-do-amazing-things-...-with-their-penises/

It gets better as you keep reading :3

Because I know people in the furry fandom have quite the infatuation with animal cock.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Dec 16, 2009)

That was rather disturbing...


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 16, 2009)

I found it intresting on a nonsexual level.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I found it intresting on a nonsexual level.


Same here. Interesting, indeed.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ummm.. Interesting to say the least... i guess


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 16, 2009)

That made me smile.  It was amusing.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I found it intresting on a nonsexual level.




same here


----------



## Sharpguard (Dec 16, 2009)

rapist ducks?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I found it intresting on a *nonsexual* level.



That's a first.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 16, 2009)

wtf, was that another leg or something else o.o;


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 16, 2009)

Ratte said:


> That's a first.


I am more relaxed these days Ratte, my er... nature has been slated.


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting. 



> No one can say for sure how long it will be before ducks abandon flying and take to swinging through the trees like the well-endowed characters in some disturbing furry fan-art, but absolutely everyone agrees that it's only a matter of time.


LOL. :lol:


----------



## Ziff (Dec 16, 2009)

Battle-fuck! the newest sport inspired by flatworms!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 16, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> wtf, was that another leg or something else o.o;


I'm not going to be able to ever go to a zoo again now.


----------



## Conker (Dec 17, 2009)

Flatworms are what every guy wishes they could be.

Do you want to use your penis as a sword, slaying all those that appose you and preggering all those that don't?

HELL YES.

Tallywacker slap HOOOOOOOOOO

It's like Thundercats only with moar sperm.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

having a prehensile dick is cool too. *dick flails*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

Conker said:


> Flatworms are what every guy wishes they could be.
> 
> Do you want to use your penis as a sword, slaying all those that appose you and preggering all those that don't?
> 
> ...



you are now awarded with three brand new Internets


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

Conker said:


> Flatworms are what every guy wishes they could be.
> 
> Do you want to use your penis as a sword, slaying all those that appose you and preggering all those that don't?
> 
> ...


Except most guys don't want their penis to come out of their mouth.


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Except most guys don't want their penis to come out of their mouth.


Exactly, some want other peoples penises to do that.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Exactly, some want other peoples penises to do that.


I thought they wanted them to go in


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 17, 2009)

That was rather amusing...although weird. The "swimming penis" bit was a bit o,o though. If I was a female of that species I don't think i'd like that just swimming over and slipping in me on it's own....XP


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

PENIS MISSILE GO!


----------



## Conker (Dec 17, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> That was rather amusing...although weird. The "swimming penis" bit was a bit o,o though. If I was a female of that species I don't think i'd like that just swimming over and slipping in me on it's own....XP


I wonder what happens if it misses. Does the poor bastard not have a penis for the rest of his life?  

WHAT WILL HE DO TO SEX WITH THEN?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 18, 2009)

Conker said:


> I wonder what happens if it misses. Does the poor bastard not have a penis for the rest of his life?
> 
> WHAT WILL HE DO TO SEX WITH THEN?


I'm guessing he can regrow it.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Dec 19, 2009)

"Detachable Penis" best song EVER!! and now I know what inspired it


----------

